# Lost my girl Julietta, love you girl.



## Brando & Julietta's Dad (Dec 14, 2013)

I just joined this forum to help deal with the loss of my sweet girl, Julietta. Julietta died of liver cancer three weeks ago and my life has not been the same since. I got Julietta to help cope with the loss of my first Shepherd, Brando. Brando, also died of cancer when he was 9 1/2 and I did not get the oppourtunity to bring him home after his cancer diagnosis. The emergency Vet tried to strengthen Brando for possible chemo but he only got weaker and did not have the strength to come home. He had to be PTS within 24 hours. He was perfectly healthy up to that point but became sick one weekend and I had to say goodbye the next morning. I was devastated. After a couple weeks of really missing Brando I decided to call the breeder even though I was not emotionally ready for GSD pup. The breeder said he had a litter with Brando's sister and he only had a female, Julietta. I wanted another male but told him I would think about it. I thought it would be beautiful to get the niece of Brando to remember Brando. 
Julietta was more energetic than Brando. She was a very active pup that taught me patience among a lot of other things. I really enjoyed showing her the life of adventure that we enjoyed together. We moved to the mountains when she was a 10-month old pup and our life of adventure began. When we were in the mountains we hiked the trails, played in the snow and swam the lakes and down on the coast we played in the sand at the beach and ball at the park. I enjoyed giving her the variety of activities and she was always so happy. I worked the home office and she was always by my side. We traveled the 6-hour ride from mountains to oceans hundreds of times and she never had a problem in the car. I was so lucky to have such a wonderful friend. 
Our lives changed forever in September when after playing hard in the park, Julietta became weak and did not want to eat. I took her to the Vet and after ultra sounds and lab tests we confirmed she had multiple tumors on her liver. There were no surgical options and chemo would require a biopsy but it was likely to not be an option. He said she had days to weeks left. She fought hard for 9 weeks. I became her caretaker and was with her almost every hour of her remaining life. I moved my mattress to the living room since it was too high for her reach anymore and I wanted to be with her in her most comfortable spot. She had done so much for me I wanted to be there for her to the end. I cooked two meals a day for her trying anything to keep her appetite going. I am very greatful that I got the oppoutunity to say goodbye to my best friend for the remaining time that we shared. I wanted to keep her around as long as she would eat and still had some enjoyment. We went to the park for a couple hours a day and would play ball as much as she could without fatiguing her too much. We spent more time in the park just laying next to eachother. I told her how grateful I was for all that she had done for me and how I will always treasure our time together. I think because she had such a great spirit she fought hard for me. There is nothing like the love from a old dog. 
It was very tough having to say goodbye. I did not want to see her suffer anymore and she stopped eating. I knew the time had come to say goodbye. I miss my girl everyday so much. I have cried everyday since she passed and I am a masculine guy. Its so quiet without Julietta around. Julietta, you will always have a place in my heart. I look forward to the day when I can see you and Brando at Rainbow Bridge. Thank you Julietta for sharing your life with me. I love you so much Julietta.


----------



## Sp00ks (Nov 8, 2013)

Sorry for your loss. I've been there recently. We are better for having them in our lives. Hang in there.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I am sorry for your loss  Rest in Peace beautiful Julietta ...


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

I won't say the pain goes away, it'll become manageable tho. When I get frustrated and forget myself I call both my dogs by the wrong name, Banjo, he was a heckuva dog that I will never forget. You did right by her, she knew it and so should you.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Urgh i am in tears reading that , your a good person for giving her a wonderful life.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I am so sorry for your loss. 
Sheilah


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

A good dog with a good life - both of you got a good deal. That's not to say you didn't want more but you both got a good deal. She had a wonderful life and it sounds like you enjoyed that life with her.

Cancer can be quick and nasty. I'm sorry you weren't given more time together.


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

Beautiful girl. Your life together really comes full circle with these quotes: from "bridge over troubled water"---"all your dreams are memories" and from Dr. Seuss: "don't cry because it's over, smile because IT HAPPENED." Peace to you in your loss.


----------



## sheps4life (Jan 14, 2012)

Wishing you all the best during this most difficult time
RIP beautiful Julietta


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I'm sorry for you loss. She was a pretty girl, and you gave her a good life. She was loved.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

My good energy is with you and I wish you strength through your heartbreak...

She was a lucky girl to have you give her such a full life. The diversity of your pictures really captures that.

Here is to the good times which I hope you will think of when you think of her.

<3


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

I am sorry for your pain. But what a life she had! You were lucky to have her and she was a lucky dog too to have you. The one silver lining I think is that you had time to say good bye. Take care and please get another dog when you are ready.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I am so sorry for your pain. Cancer took my last three. They are telling us something.....


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

I too wish you strength in your time of heartbreak, and peace in knowing you gave your girl the BEST life. I have lost many and sometimes wonder how we bear it. Perhaps when the time is right, you'll look into another pair of eyes...they are all so, so special, and once you've had one...take good care.

RIP Julietta, beautiful girl. I'm so sorry for your great loss.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss :hugs: She had a wonderful life and knew she was loved. RIP Julietta


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss of Julietta. I lost our Daisy to a tumour on her heart. We lose so many of our beloved GSDs to this illness. My heart goes out to you. Please take care of yourself. I believe when our shepherds can no longer be here w/ us they go to where they are still young and strong and watch over us from there. Run free sweet Julietta,run free.


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

Very sorry for your loss..


----------



## Brando & Julietta's Dad (Dec 14, 2013)

Thank you everyone for your wonderful thoughts. I very much appreciate hearing from everyone. It helps to share with others that understand the bond someone can have with their best friend. You think about so many things when their gone but I think it really comes down to you just miss them so much. Love you Julietta.


----------



## Saltshaker (Dec 4, 2013)

Julietta is beautiful dog, really sorry for your loss...man, I am right there with ya, I swear Im tearing up as I type this because I lost my Missy just over 2 weeks ago (11/29). Its been so hard for me too..Im the type of guy that hardly shows his feelings but I cant help but cry because my best friend is gone. I lost her to cancer as well but without warning and in a couple hours she was gone. I signed up here as well when I lost her and you can see my post in here of her "In Loving Memory of Missy - Video Tribute". There are some great people here and joining the forum has has helped me cope some.
It has not gotten really easy to deal with yet but it will get a little better in time. I grieve with you and I hope you will find some peace as I am trying to do.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

There aren't enough tears. I still cry just thinking of my Omy even though she's been gone for years. But the time will come when you smile just as much when you think of Julietta. She knows she was well loved.


----------



## Wetdog (May 23, 2001)

Goodbye Julietta---rest well in love.

I know the empty space and I hope you find peace.


----------



## meek (Feb 14, 2012)

Im so so so sorry to hear about your girl. My heart Hurts for you ( sending hugs your way. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Huck (Dec 31, 2013)

I am so sorry. I have no idea how it feels to loose a GSD. My husband and I got our first GSD a few weeks ago. I could not imagine the loss that you are experiencing. What a great life she lived. I only hope we can give our dog the similar life you gave Julietta....I pray the days get easier for you...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## The Packman (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## jcasteel61 (Aug 19, 2013)

Tears are streaming and I can't imagine how you feel after loosing two. They were beautiful.


----------

